# CASABLANCA | Projects & Construction



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*Casablanca, Morocco's economic center and largest city *

*The City of Casablanca*

Casablanca (Arabic: الدار البيضاء "ad-Dār al-Bayḍāʼ", original name in Amazigh: Anfa) is a city in western Morocco, located on the Atlantic Ocean. It is the capital of the Grand Casablanca region.

With a population of over 5,500,000, Casablanca is Morocco's largest city as well as its chief port. It's also the biggest city in the Maghreb. Casablanca is considered the economic and business center of Morocco, while the political capital city of Morocco is Rabat.

Casablanca hosts headquarters and main industrial facilities for the leading Moroccan and international companies based in Morocco. Industrial statistics show Casablanca retains its historical position as the main industrial zone of the country. The Port of Casablanca is one of the largest artificial ports in the world, and the largest port of North Africa.[3] It is also the primary naval base for the Royal Moroccan Navy.










*The region of Grand Casablanca*

Grand Casablanca (Arabic:جهة الدار البيضاء الكبرى,; Amazigh: Tamnaḍt Tamqqṛant n Anfa) is one of sixteen administrative regions of Morocco. Located in coastal north western Morocco, it is the most densely populated region and covers an area of 1,615 km.² The population at the 2010 census was 7,631,061. The region is the economic heart of the modern Moroccan economy with Casablanca, the region's capital, being the effective economic capital of Morocco.

The region is bordered by Rabat-Salé-Zemmour-Zaer region to the north, the Doukkala-Abda region to the south, Chaouia-Ouardigha to the east and the Atlantic Ocean to the west.










Wikipedia


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*CASABLANCA | Morocco Mall | #U-C *


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

*CASABLANCA | CasaPort Railway Station| #U-C*





































SSC Morocco


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Casablanca Marina | U-C | 2013*

http://www.casablancamarina.ma/

*Render:*










*Construction:*

by [Prinny Man]


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Morocco Mall | U-C | 2011*

http://www.moroccomall.net/

*Render:*


















*Construction:* (by abha.elb)






*From Google Earth:* (by Optimus)


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*AnfaPlace | U-C | 2011*

http://www.anfaplace.com/

*Render:*


























*Construction:* (by CasaMor)


























*From Google Earth:* (by Optimus)


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*CasaNearShore Park | U-C | 2012*

http://www.casanearshore.ma/

*Render:*


















*Construction:*


















*Pictures of the 2 first completed parts:*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

*Anfa Park | Project | 2015*

*Renders:*


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

^^ There is already a thread on Casablanca, they must be merged

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1194043


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*CASABLANCA | Morocco Mall | 200.000 m² (70.000 m² commercial) | 2011 (5th December) | #Realized *:banana:






01:00 min : Philippe de Fraiteur, président de Morocco Mall :

* "Premiers **prix à 5dh, 10 dhs dans le prêt à porter, et 15dh à la FNAC !!!" *

*"First prices from 5dh - 10 dh (0,5 €)in fashion and 15dh (1,5€) un FNAC (culture and high tech)"*


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

320 shops, for example : Zara, H&M, Gap ... Gucci, Louis Vuitton ... Galeries Lafayette, FNAC ... Burger King, Starbuck ... 



yan_95 said:


> *Morocco Mall - Casablanca, Morocco
> *





yan_95 said:


> Morocco Mall - Casablanca, Morocco





yan_95 said:


> *Jennifer Lopez performing at the opening ceremony of Morocco Mall in Casablanca*





Slaoui said:


> *Morocco Mall* just amaZzzzIiiing !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gadiri (Oct 30, 2009)

*Morocco Mall Fontain*






National anthem :







The 3rd biggest afert Las Vegas and Dubai :



timo9 said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/danielcheong/3480047893/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

wow!! great!! seems beautiful!


----------

